# Bolt size of Crankshaft pulley?



## surfin (Oct 31, 2004)

What's the size of bolt holding crankshaft pulley? I heard it could be 24mm or 27mm...Biggest one I got now is 21mm so I need to go buy large socket...

My car is 92 Sentra E with 3speed auto.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## surfin (Oct 31, 2004)

anybody?????


----------



## Brokeser (Dec 8, 2005)

27mm is what you need in a sr20. A cat from down the street has a ga, said it's the same mm, but I don't trust the bish 'cause he knows he have no tools...that borrowing latebringinmysh*tback faka..

L


----------

